# Caught in the act......little [email protected]!



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wee shites, ass-holes, scrotes etc etc.

Been a VERY long week at work and been putting in far too many hours and we still have tomorrow to go. Car is parked in the main car park in the town...at 6.45pm not deserted but still enough cars around to be ok. I turn the corner only to see two kids on bikes next to the car and one kid kneeling on the ground at the rear tyre :x. I blip the locks and head directly for them, telling them to get lost on the way!. I throw my handbag and stuff into the front seat and turn only to see them head off in the other direction......now this is the uncharacteristic bit.....I leg it after them....now anyone who knows me will testify, I am not built for 'legging it'  .

As I had started after them, I realised that my front passenger side tyre valve cover is missing. Now it is not the fact that the caps are expensive, it is just the fact that they were nicking wee shites. 'It wasn't us!' they tell me....I respond with 'hand them over now or I'll call the police!'. The three of them have stopped dead in their tracks and declare their innocence. Apparently another kid had pointed the caps out to them as he had taken the front two! I had obviously stopped them before they could get the rear two off. 'Check our pockets' they tell me, over my dead body I tell myself whilst keeping a good distance between me and them. One did actually turn out his pockets for me so I did thank him for his honesty.

I went on a major rant about how expensive they were [smiley=argue.gif] (I wasn't telling them that they were cheapo's from Ebay) and how it is very expensive to have to keep replacing them because they are being stolen. The next thing, one of the wee buggers asked if you can get them with other names...yes I barked....'do you get them with Kia?' - oh for fuck's sake :roll:

So now the three of them have flea's in their ears and been told that if they find the missing two caps, I expect them to be back at the car the next time they see it.

Truth be told, the finish was coming off them and instead of being black, they were starting to look bronzed but that was not the point...now I'm crapping myself since I could be target for flat tyres or something else in the not too distant future...on the other hand, I did thank them for their honesty (hoping to guilt them into coming clean if it was them)....so we shall wait and see.

BASTARDS!!! :evil:

Hev x


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

I blame the parents!!

:idea: Here's an idea - Why don't the skanky parents learn how to use contraception before blessing the rest of us with what is a in the majority a population of retards?

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

TT_Tesh said:


> I blame the parents!!
> 
> :idea: Here's an idea - Why don't the skanky parents learn how to use contraception before blessing the rest of us with what is a in the majority a population of retards?
> 
> [smiley=book2.gif]


 [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Sadly that tipping point arrived some time ago. Innit. [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Theive bastards bet they are scottish :roll: well nothing else to do during June is there not being in the world cup and all ) 
ps before i get bitch slapped down i am only joking


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jammyd said:


> Theive bastards bet they are scottish :roll: well nothing else to do during June is there not being in the world cup and all )
> ps before i get bitch slapped down i am only joking


Consider yourself bitch-slapped :lol:

Hev x


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TT_Tesh said:


> I blame the parents!!
> 
> :idea: Here's an idea - Why don't the skanky parents learn how to use contraception before blessing the rest of us with what is a in the majority a population of retards?
> 
> [smiley=book2.gif]


Contraception doesnt always work. I am all for sterilisation. :wink:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

How about abducting them, preferably using bright lights, sterilising them and leaving them in some woodland smelling of alcohol, and having their medical records updated to show that they're unfortunately sterile and there's nothing medicine can do for them. That would leave them free to spread as much venereal disease as they like between themselves, and save us from having to deal with the fallout of their bastard offspring. Or something :wink:

Lower taxation, lower need for policing, less scum. Anyone see "Hard Target"? :lol: :lol: It'd never fly at election time... too "radical" :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Doesn't happen in civilised countries :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Ow gawd! Did you have your suit and posh work voice on?

Scary!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

John C said:


> Ow gawd! Did you have your suit and posh work voice on?
> 
> Scary!


LOL - kinda.....suit yes, definately NOT posh voice...more like scary voice :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

mighTy Tee said:


> TT_Tesh said:
> 
> 
> > I blame the parents!!
> ...


That can be reversed. I prefer a spade :wink:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

So that's what people mean when they say "I had my cat 'spade' today". You could save them a bloody fortune on vets bills! Ten quid a pop; roll up, roll up to bikerz for _ALL _your animal sterilization needs. :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Oh, dear, I've just found this and I cant stop PMSL :lol:

Hev, you madwoman! Absolutely correct in so many ways, but MAD i tell's ya! 

The mental picture of Robo-Hev hunting these kids down is just the best :twisted:

I love that one had the balls to ask about other marques too. You know he'll be closely inspecting those cars to now. His girlfriend's name is probably 'Kia' (named so by her parents cos that's where she was conceived - in the back of a Kia, either that or it was at an Ikea and they just can't spell?)


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

whats really disturbing is that there are so many for sale on ebay!

Genuine ones aswell!

Surley they dont fall off that easily when driving for someone to pick up and think "this is worth a few quid on ebay"

Just makes you think what sad barstools are out there steeling caps! :twisted:


----------

